

Delicious.com launches major redesign - sstarr
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/10/3864010/delicious-completely-redesigned-social-bookmarking-service

======
franze
hmmm, the new <http://delicious.com/> start page has a

    
    
      <meta name="robots" content="nofollow" />
    

in the <head>.

strange SEO strategy of one of the most valuables sites on the internet.

